# Solar Ovens??



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have seen these in a couple of youtubes and I was wondering what forum members thoughts are?

http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Solar-Oven-Combo-Pasteruization/dp/B007VTLMU0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357066213&sr=8-2&keywords=solar+oven

And I'm looking at this cookbook which also has instructions for a DIY oven, but even then, I'd probably still buy the professional model.

http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Cooking-Linda-Frederick-Yaffe/dp/0811734021/ref=pd_sim_hg_4#reader_0811734021


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Which Solar Oven/cooker?*

Here is a web page that you might find helpful in deciding which solar cooker would be most favorable to you and your situation.


Solar Oven Comparisons

This page has information for basic solar cooker use:

Using a solar cooker

And there are a number of other pages that will help you with the
Where
When
Why and
 How of Solar Cooking

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I finally ordered and received one.. I got a little discount.
I have it in the attic because the prepper I have contact with has one and she says it's easy to operate and a great item to have.

http://shop.solardirect.com/product...oducts_id=65&gclid=CJTz383byLQCFSemPAodWWwAxw
As you check my posts you'll know I am not trying to sell anything.
It took me a long time to decide on which one...I chose this one.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great Choice*

You can't go wrong with a Global Sun Oven, it is a great solar cooker.
It's been around for 30 years now, and many thousands of people use them.

Good choice.


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Sun Oven and LOVE it! It is so simple to use, quick to set up and portable.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

A timely thread, I'm just now gathering materials to build a solar oven, when done and if working will let ya'll know how it works out.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Hot Pot Solar Panel Style Cooker*

Today while at work I used my Hot Pot Solar Cooker to heat up my lunch while I was taking care of my work at one of my clients.

I live in the high desert and it was about only 33 degrees F today, but my solar cooker in the hour and a half that I had it out in the sun, heated up my shrimp/clam-garlic-butter-angel hair pasta very well.

Granted the food had been cooked a couple of days earlier, so I was using my solar cooker for re heating leftovers today, and when I was finished with the job and was ready to eat, my food was piping hot. In fact it was too hot, so I had to let it cool a bit before eating it.

In mid winter the days are shorter so my time frame for cooking is limited more to the time between 10:00 AM to about 3:00 PM, but I still am able to solar cook even in the winter pretty much any sunny day we have.


----------

